# High and Low Temp Alarms



## ddave (Jul 2, 2008)

For those of you with the Maverick ET-73 -- or any other thermometers that feature alarms -- I was wondering what you set the high and low alarm temps at.  

Do you just go with 225-250?  Do you go with a tighter range depending on how well the smoker can maintain temp?  Do you use a different range depending on what you are smoking?

Just curious.

Dave


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 2, 2008)

You need enough range so that a spike will be noticed, and when your choice of fuel starts to drop it will also be noticed. Hope this helps.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 2, 2008)

I do 200 and 260


----------



## walking dude (Jul 2, 2008)

200 and 280 here


----------



## watermelonslim (Jul 2, 2008)

That's what I usually go with too.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 2, 2008)

Dave, Make it 3 with 200 and 260 here.


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 23, 2008)

210 to 260....need enough time to replenish the fuel


----------



## roadrunr (Jul 24, 2008)

a bit off topic, but how do you guys like these thermometers?


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 24, 2008)

This thread is about the ET-73 and many here like it.  (it is why I ended up with mine and I have been very happy)   There are other choices out there but I don't know much about them.


----------



## bishop916 (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't have high/low temp alarms, but i set my low alarm at 210 and keep an eye on things when it gets hot...


----------

